# Outback With The Outback



## vendorsw21 (Oct 31, 2008)

Finally took out our 2009 Outback 210RS. After waiting since October and picking it up a couple weeks ago we went to a local conservation area with a campground. For anybody in the GTA it's called Valens. It's a great place for a quick week-end. But getting back to the camper, it pulled like a delight behind our 2007 Toyota Tundra. It performed to expectations and beyond. The set up of the trailer was extremely easy and fulfilled our expectation of what a travel trailer should be like. 
The nights dropped to -10C which is chilly but the trailer heating system performed flawlessly. All the lights, fridge and everything seemed to be in working order. We adjusted the radio, LED TV and everything was good. Although this was our first camp with our new trailer I'm very pleased with it. I'm sure we'll find little things to be tweaked as we go along. Thus far quite pleased.
Camp on baby!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

vendorsw21 said:


> Finally took out our 2009 Outback 210RS. After waiting since October and picking it up a couple weeks ago we went to a local conservation area with a campground. For anybody in the GTA it's called Valens. It's a great place for a quick week-end. But getting back to the camper, it pulled like a delight behind our 2007 Toyota Tundra. It performed to expectations and beyond. The set up of the trailer was extremely easy and fulfilled our expectation of what a travel trailer should be like.
> The nights dropped to -10C which is chilly but the trailer heating system performed flawlessly. All the lights, fridge and everything seemed to be in working order. We adjusted the radio, LED TV and everything was good. Although this was our first camp with our new trailer I'm very pleased with it. I'm sure we'll find little things to be tweaked as we go along. Thus far quite pleased.
> Camp on baby!


I'm Glad you had a good experience with the OB! We have stayed in ours down to the mid 20s F (-5 C) and did feel the cold but enjoyed cuddling in the bed







If you do need some extra heat, now is a good time to find cheap prices on small ceramic electric heaters for the times you're connected to 110V. Saves on LP that way and works great in the campers.


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations fellow Canadian on your new Outback!

Glad to see that the first trip was a treat. You will enjoy the trailer more every time you are away in it.

We stayed outside of Winchester VA in late February on our way to Myrtle Beach. The temperature was -10 C there as well. No water hook up, however we were next to the heated washroom and shower facilites. We found the furnace to keep the trailer quite comfortable throughout the night.

Roger


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on getting the Outback home....


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Congrats! I'm happy to hear you made out just fine. We took our last camper to Valens for our first trip as well, great little place. Have fun for the rest of the season!

Julie


----------



## CDNoutbacker (Mar 23, 2009)

Glad to hear that you liked you Outback. We are picking up our first Outback tomorrow.

The Carson Family


----------

